# Catkin



## cayluen (Mar 15, 2021)

[emoji991]



View attachment 204482


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 22, 2021)

I like the colors.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 23, 2021)

It's a tad noisy imo.  Easy fix tho.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> It's a tad noisy imo.  Easy fix tho.



Yeah, will fix the noise but demolish what sharpness there is in the subject. 
I have a sneaky suspicion that cayluen is just starting out.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice one.....


----------

